# The Chain Game v. Lizard to Dragon



## Papaverium

Continuation of The Chain Game!!! 

Old thread can be found here.

Last word posted was "Allocation"

So my word is, "Necessary"


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Y-chromosone


----------



## New

Evolution


----------



## namnoc16

Neanderthal


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Life


----------



## namnoc16

eternal


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Limitless


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Space


----------



## namnoc16

everlasting


----------



## Erikmen

God


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Divine


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eternal


----------



## Papaverium

Lifetime


----------



## namnoc16

epoch


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hour


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

renaissance


----------



## namnoc16

Europe


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eustachi


----------



## zombywoof

internal


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Learning


----------



## namnoc16

Genius


----------



## zombywoof

Savant


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Teacher


----------



## zombywoof

Rabbi


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Islam


----------



## zombywoof

mother-goose


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eggman


----------



## zombywoof

nutrition


----------



## namnoc16

neonatal


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Life


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Embryo


----------



## zombywoof

organism


----------



## New

Monster


----------



## zombywoof

reprimand


----------



## namnoc16

demoralize


----------



## RDP89

Enslave


----------



## zombywoof

emancipate


----------



## namnoc16

elation


----------



## zombywoof

neurosis


----------



## namnoc16

schizophrenia


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Anxiety


----------



## zombywoof

yearning


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Getting


----------



## Erikmen

Good


----------



## zombywoof

Demonic


----------



## Erikmen

Crazed


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Delusional


----------



## Erikmen

Love


----------



## RDP89

Evil


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Lucifer


----------



## Erikmen

Rogue


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ectozoon


----------



## Erikmen

Nature-species


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sapiens


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Spawn


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nest 

(One definition of spawn is to lay eggs in water, which made me think of nest)


----------



## namnoc16

tree


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Elm


----------



## zombywoof

maple


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Evergreen


----------



## zombywoof

Nandina


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Asia


----------



## zombywoof

antarctica


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Arctic


----------



## zombywoof

cold


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Defrost


----------



## zombywoof

temperature


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Equilibrium


----------



## zombywoof

matching


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Match

Lol nice zomby  great minds think alike haha  

*Grouping*


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Gather


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Relocate


----------



## zombywoof

exodus


----------



## namnoc16

Samuel


----------



## zombywoof

Leviticus


----------



## namnoc16

(I new that was coming woof) Satan


----------



## zombywoof

Nixon


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Navy


----------



## namnoc16

Yeoman


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Noble


----------



## zombywoof

ethical


----------



## Erikmen

Level


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Legend


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Deity


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Abstract


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Theoretical


----------



## zombywoof

literal


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Letter-by-letter


----------



## zombywoof

regimental


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lieutenant


----------



## zombywoof

troop


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Platoon


----------



## zombywoof

Napalm


----------



## namnoc16

Marines


----------



## zombywoof

seamen


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Seamen

Lol we did it again zomby %)

*Navy*


----------



## zombywoof




----------



## zombywoof

yardarm


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ niiiice 

Masts


----------



## namnoc16

Sail


----------



## zombywoof

Longship


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Port


----------



## zombywoof

tugboat


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Torpedo


----------



## zombywoof

otto-fuel


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lighter


----------



## zombywoof

refulgent


----------



## Erikmen

Translucent


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Transparency


----------



## Erikmen

Yosemite


----------



## suzieq70s

Earth


----------



## Erikmen

Home


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Estate


----------



## Erikmen

Endowment


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Talent


----------



## Mysterie

tenacity


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yearning


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Gravitate


----------



## suzieq70s

Elicite


----------



## zombywoof

extract


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Take


----------



## zombywoof

endure


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Encounter


----------



## zombywoof

rendezvous


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Spot 
As in, "let's meet at the spot"


----------



## zombywoof

tryst


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Trust


----------



## zombywoof

trait


----------



## Erikmen

Temper


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Rage


----------



## Erikmen

Explosion


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nuclear


----------



## Erikmen

Reactor


----------



## zombywoof

Rod


----------



## Erikmen

Dowel


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lowes? Lol I just feel like they probably sell those there...


----------



## zombywoof

Shopping


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Groceries


----------



## zombywoof

sustenance


afternoon jg


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Energy

It's still morning here  it's 615am
Regardless, hi %) hope you are having a good Friday!


----------



## zombywoof

yeast


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Turbulence 

Pretty much is a rapid, chaotic reaction


----------



## zombywoof

experiment


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Test


----------



## zombywoof

trial


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lawyer


----------



## zombywoof

representative


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Emissary


----------



## zombywoof

Yogi


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nice  

Indian


----------



## zombywoof

naan


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nigella 
A common seasoning used in naan


----------



## zombywoof

amchoor


----------



## Erikmen

Recipe


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Equation


----------



## Erikmen

Numbers


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Simplify


----------



## Erikmen

Yard


----------



## zombywoof

decking


----------



## Erikmen

Garden


----------



## zombywoof

nature


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Environment


----------



## zombywoof

Terraform


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Mars


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Saturn


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Neptune


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Earth


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Homeotherm


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Mammals


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Sexual


----------



## Erikmen

Love


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Emotion


----------



## Erikmen

Nerve


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ending


----------



## Erikmen

Grave


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Embalming


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Grief


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Fatality


----------



## zombywoof

Yird


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ that's a hard word to find the definition of... I did find it as "to bury" is that right? 

Dig


----------



## zombywoof

ground


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Discipline


----------



## zombywoof

educate


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Enlighten


----------



## zombywoof

nembutsu


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Unconscious


----------



## zombywoof

stunned


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Dumbfound


----------



## zombywoof

discombobulate


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Erratic


----------



## zombywoof

capricious


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Strange


----------



## zombywoof

eccentric


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Changeable


----------



## zombywoof

equivalent


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Twin


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ that's was a really hard one. It's the only thing I could really think of. 

Near


----------



## zombywoof

remote


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Extrasolar


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

^Rosicrucian
 I try and make it hard(jk)


----------



## Erikmen

Natural-law


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Welfare


----------



## Erikmen

Encouragement


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Trust


----------



## Erikmen

Truth


----------



## zombywoof

honourable


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ethical


----------



## zombywoof

loyal


----------



## RDP89

Lifer


----------



## Erikmen

Robber


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Raider


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ransack


----------



## Erikmen

Knock-off


----------



## zombywoof

filch


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Heist


----------



## Erikmen

Heist


----------



## bamos

Trauma


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Agonizing


----------



## zombywoof

grevious


----------



## JahSEEuS

Seriously


----------



## zombywoof

yieldless


----------



## bamos

solemn


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nomadic


----------



## Erikmen

Changeable


----------



## bamos

Eloquent


----------



## Erikmen

True-to-life


----------



## bamos

Exceeded


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Defeated


----------



## bamos

Delinquent


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Truant


----------



## Erikmen

Deserter


----------



## zombywoof

renegade


----------



## Erikmen

Escapee


----------



## bamos

Epidemical


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Larval-plague


----------



## zombywoof

Epidemic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Contagious


----------



## zombywoof

Spreadable


----------



## sigmond

elastic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Constrict


----------



## zombywoof

tighten


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Narrow


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Wane


----------



## Erikmen

Ebb


----------



## bamos

Backstabber


----------



## Erikmen

Rat


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tattle-tale


----------



## Erikmen

Eyes


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sight


----------



## bamos

Teaspoon


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ I don't see how that has to do with sight... 

Nutmeg


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ginger


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Root


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Turnip


----------



## Erikmen

Potatoes


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Starch


----------



## Junkiegirl23

hydroxyethyl


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Lithophyte


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Epilithic


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Cottus


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sculpin


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nontropical


----------



## Erikmen

London


----------



## nuttynutskin

Rain


----------



## bamos

Nature


----------



## RDP89

Earth


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hemisphere


----------



## zombywoof

eastern


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Northern


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Norwegian


----------



## Erikmen

Names


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Select


----------



## Erikmen

Topnotch.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Honored.


----------



## Erikmen

Delightful.


----------



## bamos

Liberty


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Godchild


----------



## Erikmen

Dependent


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tenant


----------



## sigmond

termite


----------



## zombywoof

entomology


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yucky


----------



## zombywoof

Yahweh


He seem to be a very vengeful god so that is yucky to me


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hell


----------



## zombywoof

Lake


----------



## bamos

Emerald


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Diamond


----------



## Erikmen

Dust


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Talcum


----------



## nuttynutskin

rash


----------



## namnoc16

health


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Heart


----------



## nuttynutskin

attack


----------



## zombywoof

Katabasis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sinking


----------



## nuttynutskin

quicksand


----------



## zombywoof

Depth

Nutttynutskin
The new word is meant to start with the last letter of previous word amigo


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Height


----------



## zombywoof

Tall


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Length


----------



## zombywoof

Hand


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Duke


----------



## zombywoof

Earl


----------



## nuttynutskin

zombywoof said:


> Nutttynutskin
> The new word is meant to start with the last letter of previous word amigo



Whoops, sorry forgot.

Leader


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Rike


----------



## Erikmen

Escalate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Elevate


----------



## Erikmen

Enlarge


----------



## namnoc16

elongate


----------



## Erikmen

Extend


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Distance


----------



## Erikmen

Expanse


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eon


----------



## Erikmen

Nonstop


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Perpetual


----------



## bamos

Longevity


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Years


----------



## sigmond

solitude


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Emptiness


----------



## zombywoof

space


----------



## namnoc16

everything


----------



## nuttynutskin

greatness


----------



## Erikmen

Surreal


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Literal


----------



## namnoc16

lucid(Damn I was jumped but it still works'lol)


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dreams


----------



## RDP89

SLUMBER(i need sum)


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Restfulness


----------



## bamos

Sedation


----------



## nuttynutskin

narcotic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Codeine


----------



## Erikmen

Effects


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Staggering


----------



## namnoc16

Great


----------



## Erikmen

Titanic


----------



## namnoc16

colossal


----------



## Erikmen

Large


----------



## suzieq70s

Enormous


----------



## Erikmen

Stone


----------



## bamos

Egypt


----------



## sigmond

tutankhamun


----------



## Erikmen

nefertiti


----------



## namnoc16

Nefertiti


----------



## sigmond

isomorphic


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Congruent


----------



## Erikmen

Triangles


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Squares


----------



## nuttynutskin

Shapes


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Structure


----------



## nuttynutskin

Erected

harhar


----------



## Erikmen

Erected --> Design


----------



## bamos

Neo-expressionism


----------



## zombywoof

modernist


----------



## bamos

Transcendental


----------



## Erikmen

Leading


----------



## sigmond

germs


----------



## Erikmen

spawn


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

New


----------



## Erikmen

Wave


----------



## Smoky

Erosion


----------



## Erikmen

National-Geographic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Channel


----------



## sigmond

lummox


----------



## nuttynutskin

I fail to see what lummox has to do with channel or how anyone is going to be able to come up with a word that starts with x, no offense.


----------



## sigmond

xenophobia


----------



## nuttynutskin

What's with the attitude? I wasn't trying to be an ass but none of your words even have anything to do with each other. Go sleep it off or something.

absurd


----------



## bamos

Distorted


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Disfigured


----------



## nuttynutskin

Disemboweled


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Decimate


----------



## bamos

Embarrassment


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Timidity


----------



## nuttynutskin

yellow-bellied


----------



## sigmond

douchebag


----------



## bamos

gump


----------



## sigmond

passive


----------



## Erikmen

Emotionless


----------



## sigmond

superficial


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Limitation


----------



## sigmond

nuisance


----------



## Erikmen

Exasperation


----------



## sigmond

nihilism


----------



## RDP89

morality


----------



## zombywoof

Yashmak


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kimono


----------



## zombywoof

oriental

morning j.g.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lotus 

Good morning zomby


----------



## zombywoof

sacred


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Devotional


----------



## zombywoof

Loving


----------



## namnoc16

gracious


----------



## sigmond

salutations


----------



## zombywoof

Sláinte


----------



## sigmond

exultant


----------



## zombywoof

thrilled


----------



## sigmond

disconsolate


----------



## zombywoof

ecstatic


----------



## sigmond

culminating


----------



## zombywoof

got


----------



## Erikmen

Talent


----------



## nuttynutskin

tenatious


----------



## Erikmen

Solid


----------



## sigmond

decisive


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Exact


----------



## sigmond

transparent


----------



## zombywoof

translucent

hello amigos


----------



## namnoc16

transsexual


----------



## zombywoof

Ladyboy


----------



## Erikmen

Shouldn't have looked up for Lady-boy! 
Guess what appeared in my screen?!  
Anyways..

Y-solo

(that was the name after)


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Only


----------



## Erikmen

You


----------



## sigmond

Utopia


----------



## namnoc16

Atopia


----------



## Erikmen

Alergic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Cold


----------



## RDP89

Dead


----------



## sigmond

dilapidated


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Decrepit


----------



## RDP89

Torn


----------



## zombywoof

needle


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Exchange


----------



## zombywoof

euro


----------



## sigmond

opulent


----------



## JahSEEuS

tempted


----------



## zombywoof

drawn


----------



## sigmond

delineate


----------



## bamos

expression


----------



## JahSEEuS

nunciate


----------



## zombywoof

express


----------



## sigmond

synchronously


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yoke 
(A group of oxen)
God I hate "y" words


----------



## Erikmen

Me too!  

enslavement


----------



## sigmond

I was going to post 'enmesh'

terrorize


----------



## Erikmen

Enemies


----------



## sigmond

Sandinistas


----------



## Erikmen

Social-Political


----------



## sigmond

Liberation


----------



## Erikmen

Nationals


----------



## Junkiegirl23

States


----------



## nuttynutskin

secretary


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yogurt 

I've totally seen secretaries eating yogurt before. 
Did I mention how much I loathe "y" words? I feel like I've said something about it before


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sorry wasn't on purpose. 

Tamarind


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Durian


----------



## zombywoof

noxious


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Stank

Hey zomby


----------



## zombywoof

Good morning J,G.


kakidrosis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sweat


----------



## zombywoof

tropical


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lush


----------



## nuttynutskin

hedonist


----------



## zombywoof

temperance


----------



## Junkiegirl23

eschewal


----------



## sigmond

licentious


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sinful


----------



## sigmond

lambaste


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Excoriate


----------



## sigmond

Excommunication


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nonadmission


----------



## sigmond

nullify


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yes


----------



## sigmond

sensation


----------



## Erikmen

nonpareil


----------



## sigmond

Lucretius


----------



## Erikmen

Scientific-philosopher


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Researcher


----------



## Erikmen

Results


----------



## sigmond

specimen


----------



## Erikmen

name


----------



## sigmond

ecological


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Living


----------



## sigmond

Genetics


----------



## Junkiegirl23

sporogenous


----------



## sigmond

Spermatozoon


----------



## zombywoof

nutsack


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kegel


----------



## sigmond

lips


----------



## Erikmen

Symbol


----------



## zombywoof

letter


----------



## Erikmen

Recommendation


----------



## sigmond

nomenclature


----------



## Erikmen

Empower


----------



## namnoc16

reject


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Trash


----------



## sigmond

haggard


----------



## Erikmen

Drawn


----------



## sigmond

Neo-expressionism


----------



## Smoky

Modernism


----------



## sigmond

mundane


----------



## Erikmen

easygoing


----------



## nuttynutskin

gregarious


----------



## Erikmen

sociable


----------



## namnoc16

engaging


----------



## nuttynutskin

grabbing


----------



## sigmond

Gynecologist


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ hehe  

Twat
(I hate that fucking word)


----------



## nuttynutskin

tampon lol


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nasty


----------



## zombywoof

yperite


----------



## bamos

enterotoxic


----------



## zombywoof

cholera


----------



## JahSEEuS

acidosis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sleepiness


----------



## zombywoof

somnolence


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Encephalitis


----------



## Erikmen

Symptoms


----------



## nuttynutskin

sickness


----------



## Erikmen

Sore-throat


----------



## nuttynutskin

Tussionex

Or treatable since I just realized leaving x is an asshole move.


----------



## sigmond

Xanthos

_Tussionex is yellow_


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Settlement


----------



## nuttynutskin

Town


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Neighborhood


----------



## nuttynutskin

Driveway


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yield


----------



## sigmond

downturn


----------



## zombywoof

nosedive


----------



## Erikmen

ebb


----------



## namnoc16

backflow


----------



## Erikmen

wane


----------



## Papaverium

eclipse


----------



## Erikmen

extinction


----------



## RDP89

Legendary


----------



## Papaverium

RDP89 said:


> Legendary



Yours has to start with an "n" ;P

Oh well, I say Yeti


----------



## RDP89

Wow.where the fuck did I get "L" from. Lmao, I know the rules, just a moron I guess. Incredulous


----------



## Papaverium

lol no worries ^^

Skeptical


----------



## Erikmen

Lawyers


----------



## Papaverium

Sleazy


----------



## namnoc16

yucky(sound like a 5 year old)


----------



## Papaverium

yellow-snow


----------



## Erikmen

Weather


----------



## Papaverium

Raincloud


----------



## namnoc16

downpour


----------



## Papaverium

runoff


----------



## Erikmen

farming


----------



## RDP89

Green


----------



## Papaverium

nature


----------



## Erikmen

essence


----------



## Papaverium

element


----------



## namnoc16

tungsten


----------



## Erikmen

nitride


----------



## Papaverium

errosion


----------



## Erikmen

Nantucket


----------



## Papaverium

Town


----------



## nuttynutskin

Native


----------



## zombywoof

Endemic


----------



## nuttynutskin

Colony?


----------



## zombywoof

Yordim


----------



## Erikmen

Migration


----------



## zombywoof

nomadic


----------



## Erikmen

culture


----------



## Papaverium

ethnicity


----------



## namnoc16

Yemeni


----------



## Erikmen

immigrants


----------



## nuttynutskin

shipwreck


----------



## Erikmen

Key-West


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tallahassee


----------



## thelung

timbuktu


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ yours needed to start with an "e" your word has to start with the last letter of the last word. 
But whatever, 
It's really hot in Timbuktu soo... 
*Unbearable*


----------



## Erikmen

Earache


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eustachian


----------



## zombywoof

nasopharynx


----------



## thelung

Xanax


----------



## zombywoof

xerostomia


----------



## thelung

anhedonia


----------



## Papaverium

apathy


----------



## Erikmen

Yawn


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nervous


----------



## suzieq70s

Skittish


----------



## Erikmen

Harebrained


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Daft


----------



## nuttynutskin

Tripping


----------



## Smoky

Paranoia


----------



## nuttynutskin

Agoraphobia


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Anxiety


----------



## zombywoof

Yantra


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Art


----------



## zombywoof

talent
hello jg


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Triumph 

Helloooo zomby %) hope you are doing good today


----------



## zombywoof

Harley  

doing ok and  you


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yamaha

Whats up guise


----------



## zombywoof

asian

hello nutty


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Noodle

I'm alright, thanks for asking  
Hi nutty %)


----------



## zombywoof

egg


----------



## nuttynutskin

Gestation


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Natal


----------



## zombywoof

Lesotho


----------



## Erikmen

Other-Africans


----------



## nuttynutskin

Not sure what Other-Africans is, but...

Swahili


----------



## Erikmen

Interpreters


----------



## nuttynutskin

Stenographers


----------



## sigmond

subpoena


----------



## RDP89

Arraignment


----------



## sigmond

trouble


----------



## RDP89

Endangered


----------



## sigmond

deathbed


----------



## RDP89

Doom


----------



## sigmond

metamorphosis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Shift


----------



## nuttynutskin

/\ Hi

Tectonic


----------



## sigmond

Caldera


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Abyss


----------



## sigmond

_Sisyphus_


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Symbolic


----------



## nuttynutskin

Coin


----------



## zombywoof

numismatist


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tokens 

(Numismatics is the study or collection of currency, including coins, *tokens*, paper money, and related objects)


----------



## Erikmen

Salutation


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nod


----------



## sigmond

dope

slang>heroin


----------



## Erikmen

expression


----------



## sigmond

numerical


----------



## RDP89

logical


----------



## sigmond

lexicon


----------



## nuttynutskin

noun


----------



## Concernedhypocrit

Helicopter


----------



## zombywoof

rotor


----------



## nuttynutskin

Rotating


----------



## zombywoof

gyroscope


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Equalizer


----------



## Concernedhypocrit

8 track


----------



## Erikmen

Kruela


----------



## sigmond

autoimmune


----------



## Erikmen

eating-disorders


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sick


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Kick


----------



## Erikmen

Kratom


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Morphine


----------



## sigmond

euphoria


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

aglow


----------



## sigmond

Wizard


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Divination


----------



## Erikmen

New-Testament


----------



## RDP89

Tales


----------



## Erikmen

Talebearing


----------



## sigmond

it was 's' Erik-

talebearing>gossip


----------



## nuttynutskin

People


----------



## sigmond

ethnocentric


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Cultural


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Language


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Expression


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nonplussed


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Dumbfound


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Dethroned


----------



## sigmond

demean


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Neanderthal


----------



## sigmond

licentious


----------



## zombywoof

salacious


----------



## sigmond

Sade

(Marquis de Sade or the English singer)


----------



## zombywoof

erotica


----------



## Junkiegirl23

asphyxiation


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Noose


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Elope


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Evacuate


----------



## Erikmen

Escape


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Exit


----------



## Erikmen

thoroughfare


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Expressway


----------



## zombywoof

yomp


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Pace


----------



## zombywoof

expedite


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Express


----------



## zombywoof

speak


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Korean


----------



## zombywoof

north


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hyperborean


----------



## zombywoof

numbing


----------



## sigmond

Gravity


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ what does gravity have to do with numbing? 

Yaw 
(That was damn near impossible)


----------



## Erikmen

Ex.JG.,
Some tricky words. Y before and now W.. 

Wrong


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Well you did a good job  

Goofed


----------



## Erikmen

^ Tks..

Dumb


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Buffoon


----------



## Erikmen

nerd


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dweeb


----------



## Erikmen

bookworm


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Mensa


----------



## sigmond

Adirondack

Gravity has something to do with everything.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kames


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sand


----------



## sigmond

desert


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Temperate


----------



## zombywoof

excessive


----------



## sigmond

enormous


----------



## zombywoof

stupendous


----------



## Papaverium

superior


----------



## zombywoof

rulers


----------



## nuttynutskin

scales


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Scurf


----------



## JahSEEuS

flakes


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Scab


----------



## Erikmen

Border


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Renter


----------



## Erikmen

Roomer


----------



## sigmond

rumored


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Debatable


----------



## Papaverium

existence


----------



## Erikmen

essence


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Elixir


----------



## nuttynutskin

Robitussin lol

For the record I don't do dxm.


----------



## sigmond

Nyquil


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Liquid


----------



## sigmond

Demerol


----------



## zombywoof

laudanum


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Mescaline


----------



## zombywoof

entheogen


----------



## sigmond

narcotic


----------



## Erikmen

chaotic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Confusion


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Nonplussed


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Daze


----------



## Erikmen

entertainment


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Talent


----------



## Erikmen

Triumph


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hoopla


----------



## Erikmen

Alertness


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sirens


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Silence


----------



## Erikmen

Echo


----------



## sigmond

Orca


----------



## Erikmen

Aquarium


----------



## sigmond

marine


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eel


----------



## nuttynutskin

Long


----------



## sigmond

gigantism


----------



## zombywoof

massive


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Enormous


----------



## zombywoof

substantial

good morning jg


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lucrative

What's up guise?


----------



## zombywoof

efficacious
greetings nutty


----------



## sigmond

surreal

_Bonjour!_


----------



## Erikmen

Literature


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Essay


----------



## sigmond

yearbook


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kangaroo 

I'm sure some school out there has a kangaroo as a mascot


----------



## RDP89

Owl


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Laughing 

(Laughing owl of New Zealand)


----------



## sigmond

gregarious


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sociable


----------



## sigmond

easygoing


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gentle


----------



## sigmond

ebullient


----------



## Erikmen

Tempted


----------



## sigmond

debauch


----------



## Erikmen

Harmful


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Lewd


----------



## sigmond

dubious


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Suspicious


----------



## sigmond

skeptical


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Leery


----------



## sigmond

yield


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Defer


----------



## Erikmen

Remit


----------



## sigmond

terminate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Erase


----------



## Erikmen

Eliminate


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Eradicate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Expel


----------



## suzieq70s

Loosening


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gripping


----------



## suzieq70s

Grappling


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Grapnel


----------



## nuttynutskin

Line


----------



## sigmond

endpoint


----------



## zombywoof

terminus


----------



## sigmond

salvation


----------



## zombywoof

Nomistic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Congressional


----------



## Erikmen

Laws


----------



## sigmond

Sovereign


----------



## Erikmen

Nonaligned


----------



## Papaverium

distorted


----------



## Erikmen

Deformed


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Disgruntled


----------



## nuttynutskin

Deranged


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Disturbed


----------



## sigmond

delude

hey jg not sure if you noticed but your 777 post was the 778 post in this thread- so close to matching it up 

fixed it for you- 777-777!!!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ lol sweeeeet 

Exploit


----------



## sigmond

talent


----------



## zombywoof

touch


----------



## nuttynutskin

Hug


----------



## zombywoof

grip


----------



## Papaverium

pressure


----------



## Erikmen

expectations


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Surmise


----------



## Erikmen

Estimate


----------



## sigmond

evaluate


----------



## CfZrx

ejaculate?


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Erection


----------



## nuttynutskin

That was quite a transition from evaulate...

Naked

What's up JG?


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Defenseless

Not much  how you doin nutty?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Doin pretty good...

Surrender


----------



## Papaverium

Retreat


----------



## zombywoof

tactical


----------



## Papaverium

Logic


----------



## zombywoof

coherence


----------



## sigmond

equilibrium


----------



## Papaverium

mental


----------



## CosmicG

Lunacy


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube-madness


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sensation


----------



## sigmond

numb


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Bitter


----------



## sigmond

rancorous


----------



## nuttynutskin

Spiteful


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Spiteful

^ lol nice nutty 

*lust*


----------



## nuttynutskin

Today 10:01
Today 10:01






Lol... I didn't know it was possible to post at the exact same time. Surprised it didn't break the interwebz.

Eitherrr way... Titties!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lol I just think it's crazy no one posted for like 20 minutes then we post at the same time with the same word? How does that even happen? Lol 

Soft


----------



## sigmond

touche


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Embarrassment


----------



## sigmond

timid


----------



## zombywoof

demure


----------



## Erikmen

earnest


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Thoughtful


----------



## Erikmen

Love


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ecstasy

They're both drugs.


----------



## sigmond

yee-haw

I believe its in the dictionary...



> an expression of enthusiasm or exuberance, typically associated with cowboys or rural inhabitants of the southern US.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Western


----------



## sigmond

Navajo


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ottawa


----------



## nuttynutskin

Amerindian


----------



## sigmond

native


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Essential

800th post


----------



## sigmond

love


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Evolve


----------



## zombywoof

expand


----------



## sigmond

detract


----------



## Erikmen

Traduce


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Enemy


----------



## Erikmen

Yon-Kippur


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Recitation


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Narrative


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Essay


----------



## sigmond

Yiddish


----------



## zombywoof

homework


----------



## sigmond

knowledge


----------



## nuttynutskin

Empowerment


----------



## sigmond

Tyrant


----------



## zombywoof

Tsar


----------



## nuttynutskin

Russia

I.E. Privyjet Russia!


----------



## Erikmen

Absolut


----------



## zombywoof

teetotal


----------



## Erikmen

Lifestyle


----------



## sigmond

Egalitarian


----------



## zombywoof

nondiscriminatory


----------



## sigmond

Yogi


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Instructor


----------



## Erikmen

Ruler


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Reign


----------



## Erikmen

Netflix


----------



## nuttynutskin

Erikmen said:


> Absolut



Bah... That's Swedish!!!


Nuclear


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Reactor


----------



## CosmicG

Radioactive


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Energetic


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Combustion


----------



## nuttynutskin

Neutron

(Neutron bomb.)


----------



## Erikmen

Nuclear-Reactor


----------



## sigmond

radioactive


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lol again?....we JUST had that word... 

Electron


----------



## maggells

Particle


----------



## sigmond

Elementary particle

(apologies jg I was unaware)


----------



## zombywoof

ylem


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Matter


----------



## Erikmen

Result


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Total


----------



## maggells

Cereal


----------



## sigmond

legume

*NSFW*: 






zombywoof said:


> ylem






wp!


----------



## Erikmen

edible


----------



## Junkiegirl23

@maggels your word should start with the last letter of the word before your word. Like lizar*d* to *d*ragon 

Eaten


----------



## CosmicG

Nourished


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Deprive


----------



## Erikmen

Expropriate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Enslave


----------



## nuttynutskin

Ensnare


----------



## RDP89

entrapment


----------



## zombywoof

tangled


----------



## RDP89

deception


----------



## zombywoof

noetics


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Science


----------



## sigmond

equation


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Number


----------



## CosmicG

Ratio


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Odds


----------



## Erikmen

Starting


----------



## maggells

Ending


----------



## Erikmen

Game


----------



## nuttynutskin

Entertainment


----------



## Erikmen

Tonight


----------



## nuttynutskin

Twilight


----------



## Junkiegirl23

@maggels -like I said the last time you posted, your word should start with the last letter of the word before your word. Like lizar*d* to *d*ragon  

Teeth 

Twilight is a book about vampires and vampires are known for their teeth %)


----------



## sigmond

hygiene


----------



## nuttynutskin

Enamel



Junkiegirl23 said:


> Twilight is a book about vampires and vampires are known for their teeth %)



No vampire love stories allowed!!! I'm very serious about this.


----------



## sigmond

Lumineers


----------



## Junkiegirl23

nuttynutskin said:


> No vampire love stories allowed!!! I'm very serious about this.



lol I loathe everything about those movies but it was the only thing I could come up with so you're just going to have to live with that  

Smile


----------



## sigmond

elation


----------



## zombywoof

nadir


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Root 

Hi zomby %) hope you are doing good today


----------



## zombywoof

tuber

doing ok jg hows you


----------



## nuttynutskin

Rhizome

Whats up werd krew?


----------



## zombywoof

essentialness

morning nutty


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Significance 

I'm doing okay  thanks for asking... Can't freakin sleep tho..


----------



## sigmond

eminent


----------



## nuttynutskin

Talented


----------



## zombywoof

deft


----------



## sigmond

temperament


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tone


----------



## zombywoof

effect


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Things


----------



## zombywoof

specimen


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Norm


----------



## zombywoof

model


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Layout


----------



## zombywoof

tracing


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Graphing


----------



## Erikmen

Games


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Slides


----------



## Erikmen

Slump


----------



## sigmond

pivot


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Turn


----------



## herbavore

next


----------



## Erikmen

Thereafter


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Redux


----------



## zombywoof

xyloglyphy

its wood carving and you reduce wood while carving


----------



## sigmond

Yacht 

carved out of a massive Sequoia


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Traversal 

Zomby, I knew you would find a word for that %)


----------



## zombywoof

leap

it was difficult though


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Prance

I'm sure it was...sorry


----------



## zombywoof

exult


----------



## Erikmen

Triumph


----------



## sigmond

hoopla


----------



## zombywoof

action


----------



## Erikmen

None


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Extinct


----------



## Erikmen

Tigers


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Stripes


----------



## Erikmen

Streak


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Kill


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Life


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Evolve


----------



## sigmond

Eukaryota


----------



## zombywoof

Archaeplastida


----------



## sigmond

algae


----------



## zombywoof

ecology


----------



## sigmond

Yeti


----------



## zombywoof

improbable


----------



## JahSEEuS

elixir


----------



## Jabberwocky

Replenish


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hungry


----------



## sigmond

Yab-Yum


----------



## zombywoof

missionary


----------



## sigmond

Yantra


----------



## zombywoof

astrology


----------



## BluValiGuy

Invisible


----------



## zombywoof

Blu your word must start with the last letter from previous word it should have started with y but its ok

Ethereal


----------



## sigmond

Lucretius


----------



## Erikmen

sayings


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Slogan


----------



## sigmond

no

"just say _"


----------



## zombywoof

objicient


----------



## Erikmen

Troublemaker


----------



## sigmond

renegade


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Exile


----------



## sigmond

elope


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Escapee


----------



## Erikmen

Escaped-prisoner


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Runaway


----------



## Erikmen

Yana-Kay


----------



## sigmond

yelp


----------



## Erikmen

Pipe


----------



## sigmond

eargasm


----------



## Erikmen

Music


----------



## sigmond

crescendo


----------



## Erikmen

Crescendo was indeed an excellent and surprising choice of words.

 Opera


----------



## sigmond

arpeggio


----------



## Erikmen

Old


----------



## sigmond

Diatonic 

Wow, Sigismond Thalberg! I find myself inexplicably impressed by a man I have never heard of. 

Thanks


----------



## Erikmen

^  

Colorless


----------



## sigmond

semblance


----------



## Erikmen

Simile


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Example


----------



## Erikmen

Exemplar


----------



## zombywoof

Representative


----------



## Erikmen

Evocative


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Expressive


----------



## Erikmen

Emphatic


----------



## zombywoof

categorically


----------



## Erikmen

Yes-Sir!


----------



## zombywoof

regimental


----------



## Erikmen

Leader


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ring


----------



## Erikmen

Girdle


----------



## Jabberwocky

Encompass


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Surround


----------



## Jabberwocky

Diameter


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Radius


----------



## Erikmen

Radious


----------



## Jabberwocky

(J wins )

Sphere


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Earth


----------



## Jabberwocky

Humanity


----------



## Erikmen

I didn't realize we both had written the same word within 1 minute or less of a difference. (Radius). My bad.  

Years


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sun


----------



## sigmond

Neutron                                            ​ 



                   star


----------



## zombywoof

nuclei


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Interior


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Region


----------



## RDP89

Nether


----------



## sigmond

romped


----------



## Junkiegirl23

dance


----------



## Erikmen

Exotic


----------



## sigmond

Clementine


----------



## Erikmen

Essential


----------



## CosmicG

Luxury


----------



## Erikmen

Yachts


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sea


----------



## Erikmen

Animals


----------



## sigmond

survival


----------



## Erikmen

Lifetime


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eternity


----------



## sigmond

yonder


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Remote


----------



## sigmond

ephapse


----------



## zombywoof

electrical


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lights


----------



## zombywoof

sodium


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Metal 

Sodium is a metal element


----------



## zombywoof

Lutetium


----------



## Erikmen

melting


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Grilled


----------



## fabriclondon

Defrosted.


----------



## sigmond

desolate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Emptied


----------



## RDP89

Drank


----------



## Erikmen

Kool-aid


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ damn I was just about to say that lol 

Diabetes


----------



## RDP89

Sugar


----------



## Erikmen

Rush


----------



## RDP89

Hurry


----------



## Erikmen

You


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Unity..?


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Athletics


----------



## Erikmen

Sports


----------



## sigmond

sailing


----------



## Erikmen

Gear


----------



## sigmond

rig


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Getup


----------



## sigmond

pussy


----------



## zombywoof

Yoni


----------



## sigmond

inseminate


----------



## zombywoof

ejaculate


----------



## sigmond

engulf


----------



## zombywoof

flood


----------



## sigmond

dwarf


----------



## zombywoof

fairies


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Stories


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Saga


----------



## fabriclondon

Allegory


----------



## sigmond

Yesod


----------



## fabriclondon

Dogma


----------



## sigmond

Apophatic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Catholicism


----------



## CosmicG

Manipulative


----------



## fabriclondon

Eulogy


----------



## zombywoof

yahrzeit


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tradition


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nuns


----------



## Erikmen

sister


----------



## sigmond

resemblance


----------



## Erikmen

Equal


----------



## sigmond

liberation


----------



## Erikmen

Nationalism


----------



## sigmond

mindless


----------



## Erikmen

Mooning


----------



## fabriclondon

Galaxy


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yonder


----------



## sigmond

retreat


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Take


----------



## sigmond

elimination


----------



## zombywoof

nullification


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Neutralization


----------



## sigmond

neurotransmitter


----------



## Erikmen

Receptors


----------



## sigmond

synapse


----------



## Erikmen

Encephalus


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Serotonin


----------



## sigmond

norepinephrine 

obvious choice


----------



## Erikmen

Effective


----------



## sigmond

ebola


----------



## Erikmen

Articles


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Stories


----------



## sigmond

synergy


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Yes


----------



## Erikmen

Sir


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Respectful


----------



## Erikmen

Language


----------



## PerfectDisguise

English


----------



## sigmond

hermit from England


----------



## fabriclondon

Troglodyte


----------



## Erikmen

enormous


----------



## fabriclondon

Stupendous.


----------



## zombywoof

spectacular


----------



## sigmond

rancid


----------



## fabriclondon

Decrepit.


----------



## sigmond

Trophallaxis


----------



## Erikmen

Stomodeal


----------



## sigmond

larynx


----------



## Erikmen

X-Ray


----------



## zombywoof

Yashmak

wearing one in an airport you will surely be x-rayed


----------



## sigmond

kilt


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Tartan


----------



## sigmond

nexus


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

series


----------



## sigmond

succession


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Number


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Reference


----------



## Erikmen

Empower


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Ratify


----------



## Erikmen

Yourself


----------



## sigmond

fuck


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Kamasutra


----------



## sigmond

asexual


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lone


----------



## sigmond

existence


----------



## zombywoof

essence


----------



## fabriclondon

Entheogen


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nootropic

(They're both drugs.)


----------



## sigmond

China


----------



## fabriclondon

Asiatic


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Customs


----------



## Erikmen

Storage


----------



## sigmond

epidural


----------



## Erikmen

lipomatosis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Symmetric 

(Multiple symmetric lipomatosis)


----------



## sigmond

cube %)


----------



## nuttynutskin

Elongated (Cube)


----------



## fabriclondon

Discombobulated


----------



## JahSEEuS

disconcert


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Thwart


----------



## sigmond

tame


----------



## fabriclondon

Energize


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Enliven


----------



## Erikmen

Nutrition


----------



## sigmond

nut


----------



## nuttynutskin

tynutskin


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ lol 

Nice


----------



## sigmond

eloquent


----------



## fabriclondon

Transcendent


----------



## Erikmen

Towering


----------



## New

Gargantuan


----------



## sigmond

Novel


----------



## Erikmen

Long


----------



## sigmond

game


----------



## Erikmen

Eager


----------



## sigmond

run


----------



## Erikmen

Nike


----------



## New

Error


----------



## sigmond

repeat


----------



## zombywoof

twice


----------



## Erikmen

elected


----------



## sigmond

drafted


----------



## Erikmen

Drag


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Guide


----------



## sigmond

esoteric


----------



## Erikmen

Cryptic


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Code


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## fabriclondon

Laudanum


----------



## Erikmen

Merchandise


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Effects


----------



## sigmond

synthesizer


----------



## Erikmen

Rank


----------



## fabriclondon

King


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Giant


----------



## sigmond

Titanic


----------



## New

Crash


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Head-on


----------



## Erikmen

Nail


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Latch


----------



## Erikmen

Hook


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Knot


----------



## RDP89

Tie


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Even


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Neutral


----------



## Erikmen

Listless


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sluggish


----------



## fabriclondon

Hawkish


----------



## sigmond

hounding


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Goading


----------



## fabriclondon

Grating


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Grind


----------



## Erikmen

Garish

It wasn't even by a full minute. Again 

*Download*


----------



## fabriclondon

Digital


----------



## Erikmen

Legends


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Saga


----------



## Erikmen

Adventures


----------



## SKL

Swashbuckling


----------



## Erikmen

Guide


----------



## SKL

Educational


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Learn


----------



## sigmond

nurture


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Encourage


----------



## sigmond

enable


----------



## fabriclondon

Exacerbate


----------



## SKL

escalation


----------



## Erikmen

Notice


----------



## SKL

eviction


----------



## Erikmen

no-more


----------



## SKL

everafter


----------



## Erikmen

Rapunzel


----------



## SKL

length


----------



## New

happy


----------



## withlove

yesterday


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yonder


----------



## Erikmen

Remote


----------



## sigmond

Eskimo


----------



## Erikmen

Outfit


----------



## sigmond

Tuxedo


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Outerwear


----------



## sigmond

rugged


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ticklish


----------



## Erikmen

Helter-skelter


----------



## sigmond

ridiculous


----------



## Erikmen

slaphappy


----------



## sigmond

yawping


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gape


----------



## nuttynutskin

Enormous

Hi JG


----------



## sigmond

sesquipedalian


----------



## Erikmen

Neologism


----------



## sigmond

malnutrition


----------



## Erikmen

nose-bleedings


----------



## sigmond

snot


----------



## Erikmen

Tears


----------



## sigmond

somber


----------



## Erikmen

Rigid


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dour


----------



## sigmond

repugnant


----------



## nuttynutskin

Terrible


----------



## sigmond

encephalitis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Skull 

(Since encephalitis is a brain infection..I dunno)


----------



## sigmond

Lobotomy

(yes encephalitis is a terrible brain infection)


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube


----------



## sigmond

entertainment


----------



## Erikmen

tonight


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Today


----------



## Erikmen

Yael-Naim


----------



## nuttynutskin

I don't who that is but from what I looked up it's a female singer so...

Misses


----------



## Erikmen

signora


----------



## sigmond

annulment


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Terminate


----------



## nuttynutskin

/\ Hi JG

Eradicate


----------



## sigmond

evaporation


----------



## Erikmen

Nitrogen-gas


----------



## sigmond

Saturn


----------



## Erikmen

Neptune


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eighth


----------



## Erikmen

Hour


----------



## sigmond

reciprocal


----------



## Erikmen

Like


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Enamor


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Ravish


----------



## sigmond

harmonize


----------



## nuttynutskin

E-sharp


----------



## Erikmen

Piano-key


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yamaha


----------



## Erikmen

American-made


----------



## fabriclondon

Endogenous


----------



## Erikmen

Subjective


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Emotional


----------



## sigmond

love


----------



## Erikmen

Everlasting


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gapless


----------



## Erikmen

Seamless


----------



## fabriclondon

Sharp


----------



## Erikmen

Punctual


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Literal


----------



## Erikmen

Language


----------



## sigmond

ebonics


----------



## RDP89

slang


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Gull


----------



## fabriclondon

Lanner


----------



## Erikmen

Route


----------



## sigmond

exit


----------



## Erikmen

Turn


----------



## fabriclondon

Negotiate


----------



## sigmond

embellish


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hyperbolize


----------



## sigmond

excessive


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Exaggerate


----------



## sigmond

extraordinary


----------



## fabriclondon

Yangtze


----------



## Erikmen

Express


----------



## fabriclondon

Swift


----------



## Erikmen

Flying


----------



## Junkiegirl23

gas


----------



## Erikmen

soporific


----------



## fabriclondon

Comatose


----------



## Erikmen

energyless


----------



## fabriclondon

Stagnation


----------



## Erikmen

Nothingness


----------



## sigmond

shallow


----------



## Erikmen

Witless


----------



## sigmond

simpleton


----------



## fabriclondon

Numbskull


----------



## sigmond

loon


----------



## Erikmen

nut


----------



## sigmond

testicle


----------



## Erikmen

estrogen


----------



## sigmond

nymphomaniac


----------



## PerfectDisguise

cunnilingus


----------



## fabriclondon

Sodomy


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube


----------



## fabriclondon

Entertainment


----------



## Erikmen

Task


----------



## Junkiegirl23

ketamine 

(because it would be a task on ketamine to come up with a word for task %))


----------



## Erikmen

Effects


----------



## fabriclondon

Synaesthesia


----------



## Junkiegirl23

aesthesis


----------



## fabriclondon

Sensuality


----------



## Erikmen

Yard


----------



## sigmond

decimeter


----------



## fabriclondon

Range


----------



## Erikmen

Extension


----------



## Sprout

"Enhancement"


----------



## sigmond

testosterone


----------



## coreybear

Progression


----------



## Erikmen

Natural-process


----------



## sigmond

Sedimentation


----------



## Erikmen

normal-rate


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Evaluate


----------



## Erikmen

Estimate


----------



## New

Excess


----------



## Erikmen

Surfeit


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Too-much


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Head-sleepy


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yawn...?


----------



## sigmond

night-night


----------



## Erikmen

Time


----------



## sigmond

existence


----------



## Erikmen

Essence


----------



## sigmond

embodiment


----------



## Erikmen

Type


----------



## sigmond

Ethnolinguistics


----------



## Erikmen

spelling


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Grammar


----------



## sigmond

rhetoric


----------



## Erikmen

composition


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Notebook


----------



## Erikmen

knowledge


----------



## sigmond

empirical


----------



## Erikmen

logical


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Logice


----------



## Erikmen

exercises


----------



## sigmond

squat


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Tight


----------



## fabriclondon

Taut


----------



## Erikmen

Tense


----------



## fabriclondon

Erect


----------



## Erikmen

Thumbs-up


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Positive


----------



## Erikmen

Encouraging


----------



## sigmond

guiding


----------



## CosmicG

Guardian


----------



## fabriclondon

Necromancer


----------



## sigmond

Rasputin


----------



## Erikmen

Nationalism


----------



## sigmond

Monarch


----------



## Erikmen

*hierarchical*

Didn't want to spoil with hierarchy


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Layers

Thanks for that Erikman %)


----------



## Erikmen

^  

substratum


----------



## sigmond

membrane


----------



## fabriclondon

Envelope


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Enclose


----------



## fabriclondon

Entrapment


----------



## sigmond

treacherous


----------



## zombywoof

seditious


----------



## Erikmen

subversive


----------



## fabriclondon

Eradicate


----------



## sigmond

entomb


----------



## Erikmen

Burial


----------



## fabriclondon

Liturgy


----------



## Erikmen

Year


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yeah! 

(Like as celebratory.. I was going to put "yay!" but I feel like that would put us right where we are right now)


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed!

here-we-go


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Once


----------



## Erikmen

Ever


----------



## sigmond

reciprocal


----------



## fabriclondon

Likewise


----------



## Erikmen

Extra


----------



## sigmond

abundance


----------



## RDP89

excess


----------



## Erikmen

spare


----------



## sigmond

exonerate


----------



## Erikmen

Exempt


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Terminate


----------



## Erikmen

End


----------



## sigmond

dissipate


----------



## zombywoof

evanesce


----------



## fabriclondon

Emptied


----------



## zombywoof

derelict


----------



## Erikmen

Tramp


----------



## sigmond

pimp


----------



## Erikmen

Panderer


----------



## fabriclondon

Republican


----------



## Erikmen

National-Convention


----------



## fabriclondon

Nincompoops


----------



## Erikmen

simpleton


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Neanderthal


----------



## Erikmen

lifestyle


----------



## sigmond

experience


----------



## zombywoof

empiricism


----------



## sigmond

metaphysics


----------



## fabriclondon

Supernatural


----------



## Erikmen

Legends


----------



## fabriclondon

Sagas


----------



## Erikmen

Songs


----------



## fabriclondon

Shamans


----------



## Erikmen

Spirits


----------



## zombywoof

spectre


----------



## CosmicG

Entity


----------



## sigmond

Yak


----------



## fabriclondon

Kayak


----------



## Erikmen

Kits


----------



## fabriclondon

Suited


----------



## Erikmen

Dynamite


----------



## fabriclondon

Exceptional


----------



## sigmond

lauded


----------



## fabriclondon

Dilaudid : )


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Drugs


----------



## Erikmen

self-destructive


----------



## sigmond

embolism


----------



## Erikmen

medical


----------



## sigmond

leukocytes


----------



## Erikmen

structure


----------



## fabriclondon

Edifice


----------



## Erikmen

Elevation


----------



## fabriclondon

Nativus


----------



## sigmond

sequoia


----------



## Erikmen

Alder


----------



## sigmond

redwood


----------



## fabriclondon

Denali


----------



## Erikmen

Ingredients.


----------



## sigmond

spice


----------



## fabriclondon

Eucalyptus


----------



## Erikmen

smell


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Lingering


----------



## sigmond

gingivitis


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Swelling


----------



## sigmond

goosebumps


----------



## fabriclondon

Spine


----------



## Erikmen

Exercises.


----------



## fabriclondon

Squats


----------



## Erikmen

shot


----------



## sigmond

tequila


----------



## Erikmen

alcohol


----------



## sigmond

laggard


----------



## Erikmen

Dawdler


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Rushing


----------



## Erikmen

Gone


----------



## sigmond

Exited


----------



## Jabberwocky

Direction


----------



## Erikmen

North


----------



## sigmond

hemisphere


----------



## fabriclondon

Equator


----------



## Jabberwocky

Rainforest


----------



## Jabberwocky

Treeeeeeeee  8)

[sorry, I had to]


----------



## Erikmen

Especies


----------



## sigmond

stuxnet

(Especies sounds like a computer virus)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Terabyte


----------



## sigmond

electronica


----------



## fabriclondon

Ambient


----------



## zombywoof

tone


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Expression 

Good morning Zomby


----------



## Erikmen

Narration


----------



## Jabberwocky

Navajo

[they have a tradition of oral story telling]


----------



## fabriclondon

Osage (tribe)


----------



## Jabberwocky

eugenics


----------



## sigmond

Somatotype


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erection


----------



## fabriclondon

Necrophilia


----------



## sigmond

appalling


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gonorrhea


----------



## fabriclondon

Agonizing


----------



## Erikmen

Grieve


----------



## fabriclondon

Eulogize


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erikmen

[Because I had a funny conversation today with someone whom I care about who shall remain nameless about you and they aren't happy with you buddy, I imagine they'dl like to see you six feet under, and because you're an awesome guy and, lets face it, who doesn't love telling stories about people dead and alive?]


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks man! Like my quote in my profile, I try not to think about others bad feelings towards me. 
I am off and sober for too long to let these things get into me, but of course it makes us sad.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nice


----------



## fabriclondon

Endearing


----------



## Erikmen

Gone-bad


----------



## Jabberwocky

Dairy 

(I have some spoilt milk in the fridge.)


----------



## Erikmen

Yum-Yum


----------



## sigmond

Misaki


----------



## fabriclondon

Ingest


----------



## sigmond

taste


----------



## fabriclondon

Eat


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Take


----------



## Jabberwocky

Exit

[you take something in, and when you poop it leaves through the exit]



Erikmen said:


> Yum-Yum



Now _I_ was thinking _yogurt_ 8)  %)


----------



## fabriclondon

Transcend


----------



## Jabberwocky

Drug

[the drugs helped me transcend my meager little existence]


----------



## Erikmen

Groups


----------



## sigmond

sections


----------



## Erikmen

Segment.


----------



## sigmond

troupe


----------



## Erikmen

ensemble


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ensembl

[yes it is a word ]


----------



## Erikmen

Linné


----------



## Jabberwocky

éberluer


----------



## Erikmen

Reverso


----------



## Jabberwocky

Order


----------



## Erikmen

Resolution


----------



## fabriclondon

Negotiation


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nationalistic


----------



## Erikmen

China


----------



## sigmond

antique


----------



## zombywoof

elderly


----------



## Jabberwocky

Year


----------



## fabriclondon

Renewal


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lifetime


----------



## zombywoof

existence


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ecstacy 

(Sp?)


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Entertainment


----------



## Erikmen

Tango


----------



## Jabberwocky

Opera


----------



## Erikmen

Aida


----------



## Jabberwocky

Audiophile :D


----------



## fabriclondon

Epiphone


----------



## Jabberwocky

Electric


----------



## fabriclondon

Current


----------



## CosmicG

Tide


----------



## Jabberwocky

Envelop


----------



## Erikmen

Protected


----------



## sigmond

defensive


----------



## Jabberwocky

Excuses


----------



## zombywoof

sorry


----------



## sigmond

yech


----------



## Jabberwocky

hideous


----------



## sigmond

shit


----------



## Jabberwocky

^wpuldnt "shitty" have been more appropriate? Anywho. . . 

Toilet


----------



## Erikmen

Tank


----------



## thelung

Kratom


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mung


----------



## Erikmen

Green


----------



## thelung

Giggle


----------



## Erikmen

Emotion


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nervous


----------



## thelung

Sleepless


----------



## Jabberwocky

Somatic


----------



## thelung

Canada


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alright


----------



## thelung

Telepathic


----------



## Jabberwocky

Curiosity

in truth I wanted to put "cuntilingus" but I couldn't find the connection


----------



## sigmond

yearning


----------



## Jabberwocky

Gay


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Green


----------



## Erikmen

Nature


----------



## Jabberwocky

Eco


----------



## Erikmen

Oxygen


----------



## sigmond

Nitrogen


----------



## fabriclondon

Nitrous ; )


----------



## Erikmen

Systems


----------



## fabriclondon

Standards


----------



## CosmicG

Sexual


----------



## Erikmen

Life


----------



## sigmond

endogenous


----------



## fabriclondon

Symptomatic


----------



## sigmond

catatonic


----------



## fabriclondon

Comatose


----------



## sigmond

Envatted


----------



## fabriclondon

Dormant


----------



## sigmond

tacit


----------



## fabriclondon

Trust


----------



## Erikmen

Truth


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Honest


----------



## Erikmen

Straightforward


----------



## fabriclondon

Direct


----------



## sigmond

tantamount


----------



## fabriclondon

Twins


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Siamese


----------



## fabriclondon

Exact


----------



## Erikmen

Tangible


----------



## fabriclondon

Evident


----------



## Erikmen

Transparent


----------



## fabriclondon

Translucent


----------



## Erikmen

Transpicuous   [h=1][/h]


----------



## fabriclondon

Superstitious


----------



## Erikmen

Shibboleth


----------



## zombywoof

homily


morning all


----------



## fabriclondon

Yahweh

Morning zomby


----------



## herbavore

hallucination


----------



## Erikmen

nightmare


----------



## fabriclondon

Eerie


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eldritch


----------



## fabriclondon

Horror


----------



## zombywoof

rapscallion

as in little horror


----------



## herbavore

nervewracking


----------



## Erikmen

games


----------



## sigmond

simulation


----------



## Erikmen

Nasa


----------



## sigmond

atmospheric


----------



## Erikmen

Climatic


----------



## thelung

Clitoris


----------



## fabriclondon

Scissoring


----------



## thelung

Gonorrhea


----------



## Erikmen

antibiotics


----------



## fabriclondon

Septicemia


----------



## herbavore

academia


----------



## Erikmen

Air-Force


----------



## fabriclondon

Eagle


----------



## Erikmen

Eye


----------



## sigmond

empirical


----------



## fabriclondon

Logical


----------



## Erikmen

Linkage


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Entity


----------



## Erikmen

Yoga


----------



## fabriclondon

Aerobics


----------



## Erikmen

Sports


----------



## woamotive

Stadium


----------



## sigmond

monstrosity


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yuck


----------



## sigmond

Komodo


----------



## fabriclondon

Orient


----------



## thelung

Taliban


----------



## Erikmen

Not-wanted


----------



## fabriclondon

Dejected


----------



## Erikmen

Depressed


----------



## thelung

Delirious


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Sick


----------



## RDP89

Kick


----------



## Erikmen

Kinky


----------



## fabriclondon

Yes


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Seconded


----------



## fabriclondon

Dominatrix
(sticking with the "kinky" theme for now)


----------



## thelung

Xtreme (i hope this one is legal)


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## fabriclondon

Limited


----------



## Erikmen

Defined


----------



## sigmond

delineate


----------



## Erikmen

Encircle


----------



## woamotive

Spherical


----------



## Erikmen

Light


----------



## sigmond

time


----------



## zombywoof

epoch


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hour


----------



## Erikmen

rush


----------



## sigmond

haste


----------



## Erikmen

expeditiousness [h=1][/h]


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Swift


----------



## Erikmen

Transient


----------



## sigmond

temporal


----------



## Erikmen

Lobe


----------



## sigmond

epithalamus


----------



## Erikmen

structure


----------



## zombywoof

edifice


----------



## Erikmen

elevation


----------



## sigmond

nebula


----------



## Erikmen

Awards


----------



## sigmond

season


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Nature


----------



## Erikmen

Environment


----------



## sigmond

terrestrial


----------



## fabriclondon

Landbound


----------



## Erikmen

Land-nod


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Dreamland


----------



## Erikmen

Drugs


----------



## fabriclondon

Surrealism


----------



## Erikmen

Magritte


----------



## sigmond

Epiphenomenalism


----------



## fabriclondon

^^^Now that's a word!
Metaphysical


----------



## Erikmen

literature


----------



## fabriclondon

Entertainment


----------



## woamotive

Cinematography


----------



## Erikmen

Youtube-channels


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Subscriptions


----------



## woamotive

Magazine


----------



## sigmond

e-journal


----------



## Erikmen

Library-journal


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Literature


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Essays


----------



## sigmond

satire


----------



## woamotive

Witty


----------



## Erikmen

Yearbook-quotes


----------



## sigmond

sappy


----------



## Erikmen

Yearning


----------



## thelung

Grace


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Elegance


----------



## Erikmen

Exquisiteness


----------



## sigmond

splendiferous


----------



## Erikmen

Stunning


----------



## sigmond

Gallivant


----------



## Erikmen

Traipse


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Extend


----------



## RDP89

duration


----------



## Erikmen

None


----------



## CosmicG

Empty


----------



## Erikmen

Yard


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Decimeter


----------



## Erikmen

ruler


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Reign


----------



## Erikmen

Nation


----------



## fabriclondon

Navajo


----------



## sigmond

Ohlone


----------



## Erikmen

ethnic


----------



## fabriclondon

Cultural


----------



## woamotive

Death


----------



## sigmond

cultural > lineage;Death > Heaven


----------



## RDP89

Non-existent


----------



## Erikmen

Tenuous


----------



## JackiePeyton

suspect


----------



## Erikmen

Target


----------



## sigmond

training


----------



## Erikmen

Games


----------



## fabriclondon

Sega


----------



## polymath

sonic


----------



## lovebeams

Console


----------



## fabriclondon

Euologize


----------



## bamos

Enchanting


----------



## Erikmen

Girl


----------



## zombywoof

lassie


----------



## Erikmen

Episodes


----------



## zombywoof

saga

good evening Erikman


----------



## Erikmen

Adventures


----------



## bamos

Satisfaction


----------



## zombywoof

No


I cant help but doing the stones


----------



## Erikmen

Obligations


----------



## bamos

Society


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## fabriclondon

Guns


----------



## sigmond

shoot


----------



## bamos

Trouble


----------



## Erikmen

Excite


----------



## fabriclondon

Exalt


----------



## zombywoof

transfigure



just noticed is junkiegirl ok as i dont see any of her posts recently  oops silly me didnt look back far enough


----------



## sigmond

elevation


----------



## zombywoof

nadir


----------



## Erikmen

Remote


----------



## CosmicG

Electronic


----------



## Erikmen

Cigarettes


----------



## zombywoof

cathodic


----------



## Erikmen

I think we both responded almost at the same time after 'electronic'  

Cathodic --> Clever


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Refreshing


----------



## Erikmen

Games


----------



## zombywoof

sport


----------



## Erikmen

Tennis


----------



## zombywoof

service


----------



## Erikmen

Especial


----------



## fabriclondon

Lauded


----------



## Erikmen

Dedicate


----------



## sigmond

epoche´


----------



## woamotive

Echelon


----------



## Erikmen

Nodes


----------



## fabriclondon

System


----------



## Erikmen

Method


----------



## sigmond

didactic


----------



## fabriclondon

Catechism


----------



## Erikmen

Medieval


----------



## JackiePeyton

Lineage


----------



## Erikmen

Extradition


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Navigate

 [MENTION=131530]zomby[/MENTION]- hi 8) I'm doing great actually, I'm just working a lot now.. I don't have a lot of free time anymore for BL :-/
This Saturday is going to be 6 months clean  I'm proud of myself. 
Hope all is well with you


----------



## sigmond

Encircle


----------



## Erikmen

Encompass


----------



## sigmond

surround


----------



## Erikmen

Design


----------



## herbavore

Junkiegirl23 said:


> Navigate
> 
> [MENTION=131530]zomby[/MENTION]- hi 8) I'm doing great actually, I'm just working a lot now.. I don't have a lot of free time anymore for BL :-/
> This Saturday is going to be 6 months clean  I'm proud of myself.
> Hope all is well with you



I'm so happy for you.

...and for the chain: negative-space


----------



## Erikmen

Expanse


----------



## fabriclondon

Extant


----------



## Erikmen

twinkle-toes


----------



## herbavore

tiddly-winks


----------



## Erikmen

Strategics


----------



## sigmond

situational


----------



## Erikmen

Life


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Eternal


----------



## RDP89

legendary


----------



## zombywoof

yale


----------



## Erikmen

Education


----------



## bamos

Nomenclature


----------



## Erikmen

Elements


----------



## woamotive

Chemistry


----------



## bamos

SYnthesis


----------



## sigmond

samsara


----------



## Erikmen

Artistic-paintings


----------



## woamotive

Dalí


----------



## Erikmen

Inspirational


----------



## JackiePeyton

lifting


----------



## woamotive

Bulk


----------



## herbavore

kilos


----------



## sigmond

stash


----------



## woamotive

Jail


----------



## JackiePeyton

locked


----------



## Erikmen

Difficult


----------



## JackiePeyton

torturous


----------



## Erikmen

strenuous


----------



## fabriclondon

Strain


----------



## bamos

Neurotropic


----------



## herbavore

cerebral


----------



## bamos

Lateralisation


----------



## Erikmen

Neurologist


----------



## bamos

Trilemma


----------



## Erikmen

Argument


----------



## bamos

Takeovers


----------



## woamotive

Pulse


----------



## Erikmen

Electromagnetic


----------



## herbavore

conductivity


----------



## Erikmen

Yttrium


----------



## JackiePeyton

metal


----------



## sigmond

lamppost


----------



## Erikmen

Tilt


----------



## sigmond

torment


----------



## woamotive

Death


----------



## Erikmen

Hallows


----------



## sigmond

Salem


----------



## Erikmen

Massachusetts


----------



## sigmond

shipping


----------



## Erikmen

Gazette


----------



## sigmond

eponymous


----------



## woamotive

Warrant

(Gazette is the Janesville newspaper... where my warrant was listed)

Edit: oops,  we posted at the same time. My post stands, regardless.


----------



## Erikmen

Testimonial


----------



## sigmond

libel


----------



## Erikmen

Lying


----------



## sigmond

grandiose


----------



## Erikmen

Events


----------



## JackiePeyton

Specials


----------



## Erikmen

Series


----------



## woamotive

Media


----------



## Erikmen

Action


----------



## JackiePeyton

Negated


----------



## sigmond

denied


----------



## Erikmen

Discard


----------



## sigmond

drop


----------



## woamotive

Drip


----------



## Erikmen

Plop


----------



## sigmond

plonk


----------



## Erikmen

Kick-out


----------



## sigmond

Trounce


----------



## Erikmen

Exceeded


----------



## sigmond

disintegrate


----------



## Erikmen

Electrolyze.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Energetic


----------



## Erikmen

Chipper


----------



## JackiePeyton

Ripper


----------



## Erikmen

Rooster.


----------



## woamotive

Cock


----------



## Erikmen

knock-together


----------



## JackiePeyton

Ram rod


----------



## Erikmen

Drain-cleaner


----------



## JackiePeyton

Rancid


----------



## fabriclondon

Decrepit


----------



## sigmond

tailspin


----------



## Erikmen

Nosedive


----------



## fabriclondon

Evasive


----------



## Erikmen

Elusive


----------



## sigmond

Enoch


----------



## bamos

Holy


----------



## Erikmen

Year


----------



## zombywoof

revolution

of the sun


----------



## sigmond

nexus


----------



## Erikmen

Samsung


----------



## JackiePeyton

Galaxy


----------



## Erikmen

Young


----------



## JackiePeyton

Girlish


----------



## Erikmen

hoydenish


----------



## JackiePeyton

Hawaiian


----------



## Erikmen

Nicole-Kidman


----------



## JackiePeyton

narcissistic


----------



## Erikmen

conceited


----------



## sigmond

delusional


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Loony


----------



## sigmond

yahoo! A New Thread! 

*Closed*


----------

